# Wine not detecting CDROM



## kkaos (Apr 24, 2013)

First, I'm using FreeBSD 9.1 on a 32-bit machine (i386) and wine-1.4.1_2,1.

I've been able to install two Windows games from CDROM using Wine; however, both games still require access to the CDROM during play, and Wine is unable to detect the CDROM. Using winecfg, I've mapped "D:" to /media/cdrom, which is the active mount point for /dev/cd0, my CDROM drive:


```
kkaos@mastersword:/home/kkaos/.wine/drive_c % mount | grep cdrom
/dev/cd0 on /media/cdrom (cd9660, local, read-only)
```

Has anyone here run into this issue before? What might I be doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2013)

Some games use some sort of funky copy-protection. That might not work correctly when using Wine. I'd suggest finding a No-CD patch for the game.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 24, 2013)

There was also a problem with image files needing to be symlinked with a ":" somewhere.

I need to check how exactly that is supposed to work when I get home, and hopefully have some time to check it out.


----------



## TommyC7 (Apr 24, 2013)

May I ask what game this is? I play Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne and Starcraft 2 which I know both required the CD to install (if you didn't get the digital download version) and both games have a no-CD patch that I can link you to.

I also don't see what's wrong with how you set everything up, it looks ok to me. Have you tried mapping "D:" to /dev/cd0 directly (that's what I have done)?


----------



## Crivens (Apr 25, 2013)

TommyC7 said:
			
		

> I also don't see what's wrong with how you set everything up, it looks ok to me. Have you tried mapping "D:" to /dev/cd0 directly (that's what I have done)?



And that is what I meant. Thanks for jogging my memory 

In the .wine directory you will find the DOS devices also as directory. You will have a link named f.e. "D" pointing to the directory where you copied all the data from the drive to, and you also need a "D:" pointing to the .iso. IIRC.

Sorry to be so imprecise, my machine at home currently has a severe case of tax return software, which requires Windows.


----------



## kkaos (Apr 25, 2013)

TommyC7 said:
			
		

> May I ask what game this is? I play Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne and Starcraft 2 which I know both required the CD to install (if you didn't get the digital download version) and both games have a no-CD patch that I can link you to.
> 
> I also don't see what's wrong with how you set everything up, it looks ok to me. Have you tried mapping "D:" to /dev/cd0 directly (that's what I have done)?



I was able to install both games, Betrayal in Antara and Starcraft, from the original CDROMs using the drive mapping I mentioned earlier. It's when I try to run the game, `wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Starcraft/Starcraft.exe`, that Wine can't find the CDROM.

I think I've tried mapping "D:" to /dev/cd0 directly, but I'll try it again. What are your permissions on /dev/cd0? Which groups have you assigned to your user account? I will add that I currently use sudo to mount /dev/cd0 so maybe this is a permissions issue.


----------



## kkaos (May 1, 2013)

I tried setting D: to point to /dev/cd0, but wine still can't see the CDROM when I try to play a game. I'm sure it's something about FreeBSD that I don't understand. I don't think the issue is with DAC permissions because I can get wine to run the installer for each game off of the CDROM without any elevated privileges.


----------



## Crivens (May 11, 2013)

Sorry that it took me so long to get this drive swapped back, but the Windows installation I need for the tax return software also happenss to have an install of Deus Ex.

Anyway, here is what I had to do to make Wine get along with the ISO images:


```
rock@Wanderer:/home/rock % ls -l ~/.wine/dosdevices/
total 0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 rock  rock  10 Dec 21  2008 c: -> ../drive_c
lrwxr-xr-x  1 rock  rock  32 Feb 28  2011 d: -> /home/rock/Isos/BaldursGate-DVD/
lrwxr-xr-x  1 rock  rock  31 Feb 28  2011 d:: -> /home/rock/Isos/BaldursGate.iso
lrwxr-xr-x  1 rock  rock  50 Jun  7  2011 e: -> /home/rock/Isos/BaldursGate-LegendsOfTheSwordcoast
lrwxr-xr-x  1 rock  rock  54 Jun  7  2011 e:: -> /home/rock/Isos/BaldursGate-LegendsOfTheSwordcoast.iso
```

This puts the two DVDs into your D: and E: drive and BG sees them as drives, no need for a nocd patch.

Hope that helps, now I'm off looking how good the 32 bit Wine works on 64 bit FreeBSD. I think I forgot some MJ12 honchos while sneaking around.


----------

